# How much of what line for a Penn 9/0? What's on yours? Drag#



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Braid? Mono? Dacron? Yds? How much drag is it capable of?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

9/0 Penn Momoi 80# Hi-Vis Yellow mono 550 yards,wound on at the store.
Drag hand tightened but not hammered down 25#
The reel is 20+ years old and the newer ones may have more drag.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Just acquired one through this board and loaded it up with 420 yards of 60# mono with about 20 yards of 100# topshot. Still have room for what seems like another 50-75 yards. 

Don't know about its drag rating but I cleaned up all the vitals last night and clamped it down to get an idea - and wrapped around my hand, I couldn't pull off line when she was tightend down. I don't know what that equates to in poundage.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Hannibal said:


> Just acquired one through this board and loaded it up with 420 yards of 60# mono with about 20 yards of 100# topshot. Still have room for what seems like another 50-75 yards.
> 
> Don't know about its drag rating but I cleaned up all the vitals last night and clamped it down to get an idea - and wrapped around my hand, I couldn't pull off line when she was tightend down. I don't know what that equates to in poundage.


Hope ya have a good sand spike  Thats a lot of force pulling


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I managed to gig up the max drag, 23.5#. I would've thought it to be a bit more though.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> Hope ya have a good sand spike  Thats a lot of force pulling



I don't know if any sand spike is gonna be locked down if something big enough is pulling on the other end. My plan is to set the drag very light and turn on the clicker. And hopefully if we can still drive on the beach in OBX - I may rig something to strap the reel back to my truck via the eye hole for the fighting belt/chair. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah, just put the clicker on, put the reel in freespool, yak the bait out, and wait.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lol
yaks..
since ive never seen on here in NYC
do you yak the bait and rod in your miniboat, drop bait, and freespool the rod back to land?

or spike the rod, freespool, yak bait out and then come back?


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..good ole 9/0.....use to king fish all day and then when the sun went down..PUT OUT A WAD!!!....
...back then my 9/0 had the metal spool, and would hold more than todays black spool..
I used 50 lb. Ande on it....we thought we were getting 1000 yds...but it was really like 850....
..I will tell you that when you get the RIGHT ONE on there..50 lb. Ande will pull a little hiney..(like mine)...OVER THE RAIL..

REAL MEN could hold the thing and make the drag slip...I HAD TO LOOSEN IT UP SOME!!!!
I am talking about a LOCKED DRAG TOO....

..also a hot run on 50 lb. will HEAT UP THE STAR on that thing too!!!,there were times I couldn't touch it....

and.....I have had it SPOOLED!!!!!....sure nough!!!...never turn em or slow em down!!!!:--|

9/0 was a big reel and just right for STAND-UP pier sharking!!!....you could lay the rod on the rail and let her hum.....however..some mornings after sharking all nite..I slip the 1st king bait out with it!!!!...:fishing:
You really ain't pier kinged until you land a couple of 15 lb. kings on a 9/0...IN A CROWD!!!...
It was more like PUMPING IRON instead of catching a pier mack.....

I had a 12/0 before the big sharks disappeared down here....and the 9/0 was ALL I WANTED!!!!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I use a 9/0 bottom fishing for groupers and the like, as well as on the beach for big sharks. I don't know how much drag its capable of, but we tighten it down with a socket extension, so much that I recently had to replace the star drag handle because I broke 2 arms off of it. I use an 80lb class rod on the headboat, and with the drag tightened down I've never had anything pull line. Managed to horse up a 7-9' bull shark in 100 feet of water without it taking any line, got it within 40' of the boat and the line finally broke. I dare say, its more drag than you'll ever need.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I aint got a 9/0 (i could dream) but I use my 6/0 for shark fishin and if i had a 9/0, i would have it spooled up with about 500yds of 80# high vis BLUE (know allot of the guys like the yellow, but to me the blue catches light better at night) and the drag would be hand cranked to about 25# then i would then have about 50yds of 120# mono (again high vis blue) that way when i get the shark in past that 50yrd marken i can crank down on the drag and really work em in, this is what i do with my 6/0 and it works very well (i have 650yds of 50# main line with 50yds of 80# on top) just my opinion on what works for me, you just got to find your own comfort zone


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

personally with my 6/0 (i never fish for toothies [sharks] without a buddy) so i have my friend hold the rod in freespool while i yak the bait out and then we trade positions while he takes his bait out.


----------

